# besoin d' un agenda



## paumiphi (24 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, 
Je suis depuis peu l'heureuse propriétaire d'un iphone 3G chez sfr, et je voudrai installer un agenda pour remplacer mon carnet, mais je voudrai le visualiser sur 1 jour, une semaine et pourquoi 1 mois .
Que me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## 217ae1 (24 Avril 2009)

pourquoi ne pas utiliser l'application "calendrier" intégré dans iPhone OS ?


----------



## paumiphi (24 Avril 2009)

je n'ai pas réussi a afficher la semaine entiere, car j'ai besoin d'une vision globale semaine par semaine...


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2009)

Euh, ça reste un iPhone avec un petit écran, cela semble dure non?


----------



## nicolasf (26 Avril 2009)

L'offre ne manque pas... Pocket Informant, SmartTime... Après, leur soucis est qu'aucune ne se synchronise avec le calendrier interne directement.


----------



## pac1404 (8 Mai 2009)

Avec la vue texte, tu as une vue qui pourrait te satisfaire à défaut de la semaine.


----------



## Gwen (8 Mai 2009)

Apparemment Agendus pour iPhone devrait bientôt être disponible. Je n'aime pas trop ce Logiciel sur le PALM, mais il avait un certain succès par contre.

Il devrait convenir a ton utilisation.


----------



## benko (12 Mai 2009)

Tu as également l'application Todo+Cal qui est intéresssante car comme son nom l'indique elle gère des taches et un calendrier.
Il n'y a pas de vue hebdomadaire mais par contre l'intérêt de cette application est qu'elle synchronise en SYNCML avec pas mal de serveurs comme egroupware par exemple.


----------



## corloane (18 Juillet 2009)

Je déterre le sujet... 

Je viens d'un Treo 680 et je trouve l'agenda de l'iphone bien moins pratique que son équivalent sur Palm (je n'utilisais pas agendus, lappli de base me suffisait).

Comment accepter qu'Apple n'ait pas mis plus d'inventivité pour son agenda, par ex comme tourner les pages "au doigt" 

Après une petite recherche sur lApp Store, j'ai trouvé ça qui semble assez tentant
http://www.aesthology.com/organizer/

qu'en pensez-vous?

Et vous pour les Agendas?


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2010)

nico_linux a dit:


> L'offre ne manque pas... Pocket Informant, SmartTime... Après, leur soucis est qu'aucune ne se synchronise avec le calendrier interne directement.


Je ne voudrais pas avoir l'air de re déterrer un sujet, mais: existe-t-il des applications de calendrier qui utilisent le calendrier interne ??

Personnellement je suis assez estomaqué devant les grosses limites des applications internes de l'iPod Touch (même l'appli iPod est moins bonne que celle de... l'iPod nano qui prend en compte les dossiers de playlist), en l'occurence j'aimerais pouvoir désactiver un calendrier dans l'application calendrier. Comme on peut le faire dans iCal. Mais sur iPod on n'as le choix qu'entre tous ou un seul, ce qui impose (dans mon cas) soit de ne pas voir tout ce que je veux (à la fois mes rendez vous professionnels et mes rendez vous avec mon dentiste), soit d'avoir des tas d'évènements parasites (importés de calendriers "abonnés" dans iCal comme... tout bêtement "anniversaires").


----------

